# Zack Greinke (pitcher for KC) has SA



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

I just read this.

http://msn.foxsports.com/mlb/story/9518136/Greinke-overcame-a-lot-to-get-here

It says he has SA. I guess it got pretty bad for him but he's doing very well now. It says he still avoids eye contact with strangers and speaks in monotone.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It takes time - I'm glad he is back on the mound, though. After four years, I still have trouble reaching out to join groups, etc.


----------



## Knowlle (Apr 30, 2009)

I read his story in SI yesterday. "Inspirational" is not a big enough word for the guy.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*There's also a pitcher for Detroit, Dontrell Willis, who was happy go lucky in Florida. He moved to the land of clouds and cold and now, ta-da, has severe anxiety. He can't hit the broad side of a barn and he used to be money.*


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

A lot of famous people had SA, or have SA. Trent Reznor (from NIN) is another person who battled social anxiety, and managed to get over it.


----------



## tribute311 (Apr 8, 2008)

awesome. go zack.


----------



## thelonelyloner (Apr 24, 2009)

I read an article on this in the Boston Globe too. This gave me a lot of hope after I read it.


----------



## tribute311 (Apr 8, 2008)

he just pitched a shut out tonight. 10 strikeouts. hes on fire!


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

i heard that when the royals went to call him up from the minors he was really hesitant to leave.


----------



## terrific81 (Apr 7, 2007)

i saw him on espn like a long time ago and hes the reason i discovered SA then i found this forum...leading to me being cured... ill always remeber his name


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

He truly is an inspiration. I love to see people like him do well and succeed.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

FairleighCalm said:


> *There's also a pitcher for Detroit, Dontrell Willis, who was happy go lucky in Florida. He moved to the land of clouds and cold and now, ta-da, has severe anxiety. He can't hit the broad side of a barn and he used to be money.*


He'll be pitching Wednesday in Minnesota, so y'all root for him!


----------

